# I got a question?



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Sep 29, 2018)

How do you all display your knives when you go to an event. I have been told I have to put minr under glass with them locked? Any one else experiencing this?


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Sep 29, 2018)

I noticed at Blade that the ones locked up got less traffic.... BUT there were issues w theft..... theres one vendor i wont ever buy from again bc they gave me the " whut've u got in ur hand there, little lady?" over my scale (i was looking for certain size material)..... I would say to pattern ur security to the event...


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 29, 2018)

I’m at a craft fair today thy has 5 or 6 different knife makers. None of them are locked up


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Sep 29, 2018)

If ur at a place w 90% theft then yeah lock them up.... otherwise i think a more organic display is best.... use trees, wood, bones etc to display them...


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Sep 29, 2018)

I hear you all....the issue was with safety reasons, for small kids....but I am not going to set up at this event too much hoo-doo over it. I like the idea of the organic displays though and will try to come up with something for a later show.


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 29, 2018)

If you can find a nice sized smooth driftwood log, make some slots to stick em in standing up. Just make sure it won't tip over if it's gets a whack.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Sep 29, 2018)

Like Ripjack said - I saw driftwood anchored to a pc of plywood to stabilize it... a small driftwood stump makes a really neat 360 degree display....


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 30, 2018)

Pics would be helpful for suggested displays. Chuck


----------

